# the most expensive free help



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I was just thinking as I instructed my 14 and 16 year old sons to wash buckets, banjo, roller, skimmer, and texture hopper and organize my van for me How it was kind of nice having kids old enough to want to work and able to work. All for for free. Then as I walked inside I realized these 2 might be my highest paid workers.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

When I went to work for my old man at the age of 15 
He paid me $180 a week , and told me I should be paying him
for the training ..He's a cool old dude now ,,but back then he was a hard a$$. 

I stayed out all night once [well not once] Pulled up the drive ,,saw dad loading the truck . When I asked him whats up he said were hanging a house today..I was like naw dad not today... He said yes TODAY! get in the f/n truck!!! 

Hanging rock after a purple microdot trip ....not fun!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

moore said:


> When I went to work for my old man at the age of 15
> He paid me $180 a week , and told me I should be paying him
> for the training ..He's a cool old dude now ,,but back then he was a hard a$$.
> 
> ...


 Some people might not know what purple microdot trip thingy is. Care to elaborate. And was the trippy thing done when you got home or what.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Some people might not know what purple microdot trip thingy is. Care to elaborate. And was the trippy thing done when you got home or what.


OH....purple microdot is a type of acid [drug] I got more stories if ya want to hear!!


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

moore said:


> OH....purple microdot is a type of acid [drug] I got more stories if ya want to hear!!


Yes, please.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Yes, please.


That's another thread....Trust me!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I did windowpane once,bout 1971,,,,,,(no-one told me it was 4 hits) and I am convinced that is why I'm the jerk I am today!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

So now ya know!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

After having a good time one night I decided to to take a nap o n the way home...hit a tree at 70 mph woke up with the engine in the front seat ,,driving a 81 GMC full of scaffold .what a mess crawled out the back window walked 7 miles home...Walked in the front door ....when the old man asked wheres my truck??? I said It's own It's way dad!!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> after having a great time one night I was driving home ,,and decided to take a nap.. Hit a tree at 70 mpr in a 1981 GMC truck full of scaffold . when I woke up . There was an engine on the front seat ...and scaffold bucks hanging from the trees. I could have killed someone that night ...that worries me to this day


You are lucky you are still here to worry about it, funny though how we all got to learn the hard way, a bit like a severe hangover you always think sh!t I'm not doing that again.....for a few hours.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> ----


Change your mind? do you want me to delete your quote off my reply?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Change your mind? do you want me to delete your quote off my reply?


Hell no... That's not the worst one.....


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

*cues Purple Haze*

I followed the Grateful Dead around the country for a couple of years. But, I, uh, never did any psychedelics :blink::whistling2::brows:


----------

